# Cool little B17/25 video



## Torch (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## javlin (Apr 12, 2011)

That is a real nice video with a good music score.


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 13, 2011)

the HD is so crisp that in a few places it almost looks like CGI ( to me anyways )


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2011)

Darn! It wouldn't stream properly on my PC, but what I saw looked good.


----------



## Peebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome vid! thanx torch!


----------



## javlin (Apr 14, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Darn! It wouldn't stream properly on my PC, but what I saw looked good.



I had the same problem hit the HD button to turn off HD and it work just fine.


----------



## Kingscoy (Apr 22, 2011)

Very, very, very, VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2011)

Great video !! 


Wheels


----------

